# Recommendations for lawyer in Bangkok



## zbuffer (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for recommendations for a Bangkok lawyer well suited to family law, specifically prenuptial agreements.

Please share your experiences, good or bad.

Many thanks,
Zbuffer


----------



## sallyjs (Sep 10, 2012)

zbuffer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for recommendations for a Bangkok lawyer well suited to family law, specifically prenuptial agreements.
> 
> ...


*Dr Ukrit Mongkolnavin Law Office Co Ltd - BTS Nana
12 Sukhumvit Soi 5, Sukhumvit Road, Watthana, Bangkok, 10110*


----------



## zbuffer (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, albeit a little late. I didn't end up using a lawyer at all. Instead I purchased a prenuptial agreement template and my fiancee and i filled in the gaps. No problems at the registry office.


----------



## sallyjs (Sep 10, 2012)

zbuffer said:


> Thanks for the reply, albeit a little late. I didn't end up using a lawyer at all. Instead I purchased a prenuptial agreement template and my fiancee and i filled in the gaps. No problems at the registry office.


That's what I think, it might too late but it will be useful for the other people who need a lawyer. I would recommend for you to have a third party who has authority to certified your prenuptial agreement. My husband is family laws attorney here in US. If things turn sour, at least you have a legal paper. Also you can google this law office in Thailand. I'm not sure that they handle this thing but if not I believe they would recommend you to other law office. This is the best law office I would recommend.


----------

